# Going to Canada and leaving my babies behind for 2 months



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm feeling very emotional as I will be leaving for Canada in a few days and will be separated from my 
fur babies for the next few months. 

I have a wonderful petsitter who will come over twice a day and my brother will also be stopping in and 
checking up on them every few days so I know they'll be well looked after while I'm gone. 

Instead of packing my suitcases I'm spending all my time cuddling my cats and giving them extra 
playtime and sniffling tears into their fur because I miss them so much when I'm away.
. 
The windows all have perches and cat trees set up in front of them and there are lots of toys in each 
room for them to play with. This is definitely one of those times I'm glad to have six cats so they'll
have each other to play with and not be so bored or lonely.

I'm sure I miss them a whole lot more than they miss me when I'm gone; each time I've been away they've 
all done fine and don't seem freaked out about being left behind. When I first get home they tend to be a 
little stand-offish but then they are super clingy for about a week after I get back.

I've read that cats like classical music so I thought I would leave a radio on for them so the house wouldn't 
feel so empty.

Has anyone here had to leave their cat family for an extended length of time?nekitty


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Aww, I can't imagine leaving my babies for two months. I'm about to leave them for 11 nights and I'm a nervous wreck. I keep snuggling with them and telling them I love them!

But we know they'll be fine, and they'll get extra treats and cuddles when we come back!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I would never leave them. I wouldn't be able to handle it. Even a day at work is too much for me!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

It breaks my heart to leave them but my mom is getting older and I won't 
always have her so I try to go to Canada once a year for a long visit with her. 

I actually looked into moving to Canada or even to Houlton, Maine so I would 
be closer to my mom and not have to be separated from my cats for so long. 
Unfortunately, the housing market is so depressed here that it just isn't a 
possibility at this time to sell my place and move. 

I leave sodas and cookies for my petsitter and she plans some of her 
visits so that she can sit and watch tv with my kitties and have a 
snack. They love to cuddle on a person's lap and quite happily watch 
tv right along with the person!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oooohhh, it is really hard! The longest I have been away from Catty is a week and without me seeing Kitty was about 5 days. It's absoluetely terrible not seeing them everyday, when you wake up to them and say hello and even at night when you say good-night!


----------



## Azreal (Jul 14, 2011)

Difficult to leave cats, but sounds like you have anticipated their needs and desires very well.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I go away over Christmas every year to visit my SO's family in Hawaii. As nice as that sounds, I'm usually a mess worried about my cats. The first time I went, it was for 3 weeks, and I had a friend stay at my apartment to pet sit. I know I could have gotten someone to just pop in with them a couple of times a day, but a few weeks before we moved, my apartment was broken in to, and there was no way I was leaving them on their own. The next year I had another friend house sit as well for 2 weeks while I was away, honestly? I prefer someone to be here over someone to just dropping by.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

that's a hard choice to have to make. I have spent 2 weeks away from first bunch and my mom stayed with them. these guys had a pet sitter for 2 different one weeks trips. the last few times it was overnight by themselves. recently it was overnight by themselves and they survived every single time! I have been fortunate.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been fortunate with my petsitter everytime I've gone away or I'd be having 
a full-blown panic attack right now instead of the major anxiety that is brewing 
inside of me, ha-ha. 

She was here at my house yesterday for a couple of hours and my cats were all 
over her so that made me happy.  I know they'll be fine.....I'm the one who 
will be lonely for them!

It's off to Canada tomorrow so I'm going to soak up as much kitty love as I can 
in the next 24 hours. I'm going to have to think harder about moving to 
Canada in the next few years so I'll be with my mom and my cats at the same time!
:heart


----------

